# My cutting Diet plan--



## CityHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm cutting right now. here is my diet plan. Make a comment if you think something is wrong.

My maintenance is around 2700 calories a day.

Diet plan :

2000 Calories per day

90 grams of fat per day

Carbs ... I feel very angry and agressive without sugar so I don't pay too much attention to it for the moment.

Proteins : 190-200 Grams ( for a LBM around 85kg)


----------



## Built (Jul 5, 2011)

If you can stick to it, it'll work.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 5, 2011)

Make sure you're getting some fiber!


----------



## Built (Jul 5, 2011)

^This!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Thx Built and Sassy.

Concerning fiber, I don't forget it I eat cereals in the morning. I was thinking to replace my Kelloggs All wheat by Quaker Oats where there much more less bad sugar.

I also try to eat veggies at noon. It's not fiber but I also take vitamins and fish oil.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 6, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Thx Built and Sassy.
> 
> Concerning fiber, I don't forget it I eat cereals in the morning. I was thinking to replace my Kelloggs All wheat by Quaker Oats where there much more less bad sugar.
> 
> I also try to eat veggies at noon. It's not fiber but I also take vitamins and fish oil.



How much carb are you consuming? I ask because I"m not clear if you're trying to do a keto diet or some low carb thing. If you're too much carb to not get into ketosis, or not enough to fuel appropriately for non-keto diet, you're wasting your time.

A very easy way to get fiber is w/ some Citrucel or whatever mixed in w/ a morning drink. If you're not getting in a lot of vegetables and are eating high protein / high fat, you may find yourself suffering.


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2011)

Broccoli, raspberries and avocados are your friends.


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 6, 2011)

Built said:


> Broccoli, raspberries and avocados are your friends.



And Digestive Enzymes if you're going to eat A LOT of broccoli.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> How much carb are you consuming? I ask because I"m not clear if you're trying to do a keto diet or some low carb thing. If you're too much carb to not get into ketosis, or not enough to fuel appropriately for non-keto diet, you're wasting your time.
> 
> A very easy way to get fiber is w/ some Citrucel or whatever mixed in w/ a morning drink. If you're not getting in a lot of vegetables and are eating high protein / high fat, you may find yourself suffering.




Citrucel??!! Never heard about it. I just went on their website, I'm going to order it! It's seem to be an easy way to get fiber!

Concerning my consuming of carb its between 130 and 175 grams a day. Maybe I'm wrong, and Marianne or You will correct me if I'm, but I don't pay too much attention to the amount of carb I eat, as soon as If drop weight. I my weight loss stops, I will reduce my carbs. 

What do you think about that???


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 6, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Citrucel??!! Never heard about it. I just went on their website, I'm going to order it! It's seem to be an easy way to get fiber!
> 
> Concerning my consuming of carb its between 130 and 175 grams a day. Maybe I'm wrong, and Marianne or You will correct me if I'm, but I don't pay too much attention to the amount of carb I eat, as soon as If drop weight. I my weight loss stops, I will reduce my carbs.
> 
> What do you think about that???



You can probably find any decent & cheap fiber - Metamucil, etc at your local drug store or grocery store. Basic psyllium fiber even.

I didn't understansd your sentence about what happens w/ carbs. IF you're keeping them fairly consistent, I might even suggest a carb rotation. Just systematically reducing carbs can still leave you in the position of not getting enough energy source for your lifting activities. Varying the amount of a short cycle can help keep things moving. Not necessarily reducing your overall, but varying your macronutrient ratios to keep your body responding instead of getting comfortable w/ the same expected intake every day.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

MMMMmmm... Well, my goal is to lose fat and I feel more confortable with that amount of carbs. For the moment this amount of carbs gives me enough energy for my lifting and in the same time, it doesn't stop my weight loss  to reach my LBM.

I understand what you mean by saying "Varying the amount of a short cycle can help keep things moving" and in fact this is what I'm doing when I'm saying that I don't pay attention to the amount of carbs I'm eating. Because for example one day I can eat 175 grams and the day after just 50grams. Even if the last week it was more between 130 and 175 grams.
As I said my goal is to cut, and each day I'm losing weight, no matter what is the amount of carbs I eat ( even if I try to stay reasonable). I know that if don't eat enough sugar, as you said I will have a lack of energy to train, and if I carb cycle, I  can become really agressive. 

Am I clear or not?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 6, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> MMMMmmm... Well, my goal is to lose fat and I feel more confortable with that amount of carbs. For the moment this amount of carbs gives me enough energy for my lifting and in the same time, it doesn't stop my weight loss  to reach my LBM.
> 
> I understand what you mean by saying "Varying the amount of a short cycle can help keep things moving" and in fact this is what I'm doing when I'm saying that I don't pay attention to the amount of carbs I'm eating. Because for example one day I can eat 175 grams and the day after just 50grams. Even if the last week it was more between 130 and 175 grams.
> As I said my goal is to cut, and each day I'm losing weight, no matter what is the amount of carbs I eat ( even if I try to stay reasonable). I know that if don't eat enough sugar, as you said I will have a lack of energy to train, and if I carb cycle, I  can become really agressive.
> ...



Just offering up some dimensions you can play w/ if you start to stall out. If its working, stick w/ it. I come from the scenario of competition cutting where I need results on a schedule, while dealing w/ estrogen.


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> And Digestive Enzymes if you're going to eat A LOT of broccoli.


Ooooh, good to know. I just bought some digestive enzymes; I'll have to try 'em next time I eat a big whack of broccoli. How soon ahead of time, and how much, sassy?



sassy69 said:


> Just offering up some dimensions you can play w/ if you start to stall out. If its working, stick w/ it. *I come from the scenario of competition cutting where I need results on a schedule, while dealing w/ estrogen*.


Fucking estrogen.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 6, 2011)

Built said:


> Ooooh, good to know. I just bought some digestive enzymes; I'll have to try 'em next time I eat a big whack of broccoli. How soon ahead of time, and how much, sassy?
> 
> 
> Fucking estrogen.



I just take one w/ each broccoli meal. I tend to eat more green beans when I compete these days - they just digest better (and pack easier!)  But when I have eaten LOTS of broccoli, eventually I'd hit a point where I'd just start bloating up w/ gas and feeling miserable. Digestive Enzymes w/ broccoli or cauliflower is my rule (and I don't eat kale and such). 

And yes, estrogen sucks.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Keto or not Keto..... My weight seems blocked since 2 days...


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't get in the habit of getting on the scale every day and considering that "progress". You rarely lose "weight" in a continuously linear fashion - it tends to go in spurts, and not w/ changes every day. It can take up to 3 days to see the results of a single change in your diet. I.e. dont' get all whacked out if don't seen change every day on the scale.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok I'm going to forget the scale for few days ;-)


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 7, 2011)

By the way I was ready to buy oats for my breackfast, but it's full of carbs, take a look to that well known brand Product: Oatmeal - Old Fashioned Quaker Oats | QuakerOats.com


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 7, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> By the way I was ready to buy oats for my breackfast, but it's full of carbs, take a look to that well known brand Product: Oatmeal - Old Fashioned Quaker Oats | QuakerOats.com



Oats are sort of, by definition, a starchy carb.. that's why they have all those damn carbs in them.

For a keto diet, here is what makes up my usual daily meal plan:

whole omega-3 eggs
egg whites
natty PB or almond butter
raw almonds or cashews -- gotta watch these because its too easy to sit down w/ a bag of them and eat the whole thing, and salted is even worse. One thing about fats is they are high cal, and nuts also tend to have about 6 g of carb per serving so the carbs will add up as well (and too much fat "backs me up"...:c/ )
plain protein - chicken / turkey / fish / red meat - keep my seasonings fairly simple and don't OD on the salt
green leafy veggies - spinach / broccoli / cauliflower / green beans  - watch the higher GI / more water-filled / colorful veggies
vinaigrettes or straight extra virgin olive oil
protein mix (whey isolate - zero to minimal carbs)
condiments: jalapenos, mustard, vinegar, pepperoncinis

Some of my fav cheats (for flavor) are fat free / sugar free whipped cream in the protein pudding (protein mix + PB + water), pickles, cashews. But all of these you have to watch - esp w/ pickles the issue is the sodium. And all of it ingeneral, too easy to sit down and just start eating all of it.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 8, 2011)

Thx Sassy!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 8, 2011)

My freezer is now full of broccolis. They are officialy my new friends!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 8, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> My freezer is now full of broccolis. They are officialy my new friends!



Don't forget your Digestive Enzymes!

(The basic thing is that these types of green leafies have a sugar in them that we don't have an enzyme to break down - so in volume, you can get bloaty from them. Digestive enzymes / Papaya enzymes can help address that - they're very cheap and just follow as directed on the bottle.)


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh thx! I forget that! Do you recommand a brand in particular or it doesn't matter?

By the way, what the point to keep the fat at 90 grams when you're cutting?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 8, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Oh thx! I forget that! Do you recommand a brand in particular or it doesn't matter?
> 
> By the way, what the point to keep the fat at 90 grams when you're cutting?



Doesn't matter - like I said, the stuff is ultra cheep. 

Dunno about any rule keeping fat at 90 grams - I think the bigger thing is to have sufficient cals & fats in your diet. When I've done carb rotations, I keep my total cals constant, but vary the carbs & fats  -e.g. as I cut my carbs on the scheduled rotation, I replace those cals w/ increased fats, but still keeping the total cals the same.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 9, 2011)

I jumped on the scale this morning, I was at 93.6KG this morning, I lost so far 3 KG. Which is not too bad.

But... at noon I couldn't resist and I went to eat in a sushi place... BADDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 9, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> And Digestive Enzymes if you're going to eat A LOT of broccoli.



I've had problems with broccoli in the past but now I par cook my chicken breasts and add in the broccoli and turn down the burner and let it slow cook until very soft.  It's really tasty like that and much easier on the digestion.


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 9, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> I jumped on the scale this morning, I was at 93.6KG this morning, I lost so far 3 KG. Which is not too bad.
> 
> But... at noon I couldn't resist and I went to eat in a sushi place... BADDDDDDDDDDDD



IDK .. sounds like a great cheat meal to me.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL yes it was!! In fact It wasn't that bad I'm around 1200 calories for the day, so I just have to eat proteins for the rest of the day.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 9, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> IDK .. sounds like a great cheat meal to me.



Sashimi is my "reward meal" after training on Fridays. I like sushi as a social cheatmeal, or burgers or something I don't usually get.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 10, 2011)

yes but with the rice, yakitoris and all other stuff, sugar is everywhere!

My body is really changing! I was with friends today and they told me : " wow are you going to the gym???"

I'm not narcissic... ok maybe a little... but hearing that made me happy for the rest of the day!


----------



## Built (Jul 10, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> I'm not narcissic... ok maybe a little... but hearing that made me happy for the rest of the day!



Nothing wrong with that. I like the good health that spills out as a side-effect, but if lifting didn't make me look good, I'd find something else.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 10, 2011)

Red robin for me!


----------



## marissagianna (Jul 10, 2011)

I have been taught by my *dietician* how to eat right .I control the quantities, do up to 40 surya namaskaras and stay fit everyday....


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Weird.... since I begin to put the carbs at 30 or 40 grams per day, I pee SOOOOOoOooOo much!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 14, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Weird.... since I begin to put the carbs at 30 or 40 grams per day, I pee SOOOOOoOooOo much!!!



You DROPPED your carbs to that or raised to that? If you dropped to that, makes all the sense in the world. When you stop ingesting carbs, your body will continue to consume what you have stored and as they are used, you release the water that was holding it - i.e. you pee a lot. You may also notice you look less "full" and more "flat" until you do a carb up.

If you increased to that.. then not sure...


----------



## suprfast (Jul 14, 2011)

City.  Long time friend.  Keep it up and listen to these lovely ladies(as if I had to tell you).  Subscribing so I can check out your progress.  I need to drop 15 lbs like its going out of style.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 14, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> You DROPPED your carbs to that or raised to that? If you dropped to that, makes all the sense in the world. When you stop ingesting carbs, your body will continue to consume what you have stored and as they are used, you release the water that was holding it - i.e. you pee a lot. You may also notice you look less "full" and more "flat" until you do a carb up.
> 
> If you increased to that.. then not sure...



 Also - if you dropped carbs - this is the attraction of the Atkins Diet - same thing - if your max allowed carbs is 20g / day, within that first week you'll start to see an aggressive drop in weight, but its all water weight, and it has to get out of your body somehow!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes I'm dropping carbs. I pee and pee and pee again! I'm a pee machine!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 14, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Yes I'm dropping carbs. I pee and pee and pee again! I'm a pee machine!



You're doing it right!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 15, 2011)

;-) Yes I hope so!!!

By the way, my body is really changing. Thanks to the BGB+proper diet, I begin to have a nice waist and big chest!

I'll post some pictures in a week.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Built or Sassy, here is my macro since couple of days. Just wondering if it could be dangeous or not??? I feel really good, I 've got energy at the gym, I took Vitamins, oil fish, digestive enzymes.

Here is my macros :

Calories : 1060
Fat : 20,4
Carbs : 34,8
Proteins : 191


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 15, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Built or Sassy, here is my macro since couple of days. Just wondering if it could be dangeous or not??? I feel really good, I 've got energy at the gym, I took Vitamins, oil fish, digestive enzymes.
> 
> Here is my macros :
> 
> ...




You're eating 1000 cals? Kinda low, eh?

For a day or two, not a big deal ,but if that is typical of your meal plan then I guarantee you're going to be losing muscle.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Really??? Even if I eat that amount of proteins?


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't jump on the scale for a while... Tomorrow I will and if my weight is at mmmm.... Let's say 91kg or 92kg, I will accord to myself as a small reward a "sushi cheatmeal" for lunch


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 16, 2011)

My scale is saying 92.8kg..... Sushi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I just comme back from my sushi place and YUM!!!!!!! It was good!....


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 17, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Really??? Even if I eat that amount of proteins?



My friend - look at your bodyweight - you need a certain amount of calories to support your body's metabolic functions. Its not all just about protein. If you're trying to do a keto diet, you need more fats. You can probably go more proteins as well, but fuck, 1000 calories ... try doing some decent training on that and I bet you start to feel sick. Like I said, your body, on most any consistent diet, can easily accommodate a cheat day or a day that ends up really low due ot whateer reason (e.g. you feel sick, tired, forgot to eat, whatever) but keeping that as your norm will leave you lethargic and ultimately catabolic.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Sassy thanx!!! Hopefully you're here avoiding me to do stupid things! 

To tell you the truth yesterday, indeed for the first time I was a bit lethargic... I'm gonna increase my cals around 1800 per day, my maintenance was around 2200-2350 cals.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 18, 2011)

Excellent training today! For the first time I eat pasta (whole wheat) 1hours and 30 minutes before to go to the gym. I was full of energy it was a real pleasure to lift!

I increase my cals around 1800


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 18, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Sassy thanx!!! Hopefully you're here avoiding me to do stupid things!
> 
> To tell you the truth yesterday, indeed for the first time I was a bit lethargic... I'm gonna increase my cals around 1800 per day, my maintenance was around *2200-2350* cals.




Keep this number in mind. You were eating less than half of that.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep. I had this number in mind, I justed wanted to lose weight forgetting the essential which is keeping my muscles. Thanks again Sassy.


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

For those dropping carbs from their diet be careful, I tended to get very agitated and irritated from not having carbs haha, I became very mean towards others and just did not feel myself, given I did drop 15-20 lbs in a rather short period of time, I probably won't go that route again though simply because of the uncontrollable urge to be nasty haha.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 19, 2011)

kt0473 said:


> For those dropping carbs from their diet be careful, I tended to get very agitated and irritated from not having carbs haha, I became very mean towards others and just did not feel myself, given I did drop 15-20 lbs in a rather short period of time, I probably won't go that route again though simply because of the uncontrollable urge to be nasty haha.




This is something people need to be aware of learn how to manage when they are dieting. There's no way around it for competition prep - but its no one else's fault or responsibility to be careful around you or deal w/ you because you're in a shitty mood on a low carb day -- biiiig thing to learn is behaviour mgmt when you decide to alter your diet.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh yeah you're right.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Cheatmeal yesterday.... I really have to stop that!!!!

By the way since few days I noticed a big sweat at night, I think creatine is the reason of that. Do you have the same experience?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 21, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Cheatmeal yesterday.... I really have to stop that!!!!
> 
> By the way since few days I noticed a big sweat at night, I think creatine is the reason of that. Do you have the same experience?



You experience this every night or, e.g. just last nite, after your big cheat meal? Could be your metabolism kicking up.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sweating like that since few weeks. When I think about that it happened to the last time I was cutting and using creatine. It is not on every part of my body but very located all around the neck and on my face too.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm in Greece for the NeXT two weeks and d oing a break with my training. For the cutting I'm gonna eat salads and meat so it should be ok! Happy holidays y'all!!


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi there!

I'm back from a longer trip than I planned at first. After a month of break I didn't get any weight which is really cool.

After having enjoyed this break period, eating some calorie, I catch up my cut and training since few days.

I didn't loose any strength and I'm right now at 92.8 KG. My target is still 84 KG. Still a lot of work to do, but I'm donna make it. I hope to reach my goal before December!


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi there,

I would like to speak on what I call "creatine swet".
I already wrote on this subject previously but I  wasn't sure.

To be clear, I noticed during thé night that I swet a lot when I take creatine. Indeed, during my holidays, I didn't take any, and even if I was in a place where it was really hot at night ( don't make stupide joke on that...) no swet at all.

I started created since a week... and here I go again for the sweting.

Does anybody experiencing that?????????


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 11, 2011)

no one????


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 12, 2011)

Nope, u r medical phenomenon


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 13, 2011)

probably....


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 17, 2011)

Well the night sweting stops! Still don't understand what happen.

Anyway my cut is doing well, brocolis are my best friend... even if they are not really sexy in my plate for dinner...

I'm right now at 92KG. I try this time to go progressively and not to fast to avoid any frustrating feeling. So If I want to have a cheat meal once a week , I do it. It seems to work for the moment.

I'm donna try to be around 90KG in the next 10 days. My goal is still 84 KG

Concerning, my training the BGB gives me strength and my body is really changing. Chicken helps me to keep my protein level as high as possible.


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 17, 2011)

i try to burn around 500 calories by doing 45 minutes of cardio.. what do you do to burn 2000 calories ?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 17, 2011)

joshuawilson said:


> what do you do to burn 2000 calories ?



Why would you want to burn 2k calories?


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 17, 2011)

Joshua you should read click on Built's sig. You'll find a lot of informations. 

You should do cardio if you really need to. Running like a crazy rat during 45 minutes won't make tou lose your fat. A proper diet with the right training will. Remember diet is the key. You should talk to Built.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok today was a big, no.... A HUUUUUUUUUUUDGE cheat day... I went in an "All you can eat Sushi place" and end the day with the marvelous Kinder Bueno full of sugar....

It was really good!!!!

Back in brocolis and chicken tomorrow!


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi there,

I was this morning at 90.6kg! I'm really glad. I should be before the end of the week at 89 kg.

My goal is now not too far!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 1, 2011)

*Cutting is a long way!*

Hi there I'm now around 90kg. I'm posting the following things hoping that it will help people who want to do it.

After having taken Built's advices, here is what I'm gonna do :

I'm gonna try to stay at 90kg, increasing gradually my calories. Like that, Built told me that I would be able to train more and make more volume. Maybe a bit of cardio even if I hate that, it will help my conditioning base and enhance partitioning.

Concerning my macros well... I will monitor my weight but here is what I plan :

Calories : 2500 (maintenance)
Fat : 90G
Proteins : 200G or more
Carbs: we will see.

According to Built, doing a carb-cycling approach works better as you adjust your setup away from cutting and toward maintenance. So HI SUGAR!

I'm gonna try to get stronger building my conditioning and training volume. I'm going to ad more higher rep in my Baby Got Back training.

Thanx Built!


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 1, 2011)

For the training the I'm donna try the " pumping work" solution for a month doing all the Baby Got Back program at 3 or 4 sets at 12 reps.

Lets see the results in couple of weeks!

Here is some pictures of me right now at 91 kg


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, I starter to eat normally, stopping my cut til february. I increased my calories gradually with the objective to remain at my current weight between 90.6kg and 91.8kg not more.

In the same time, I change my Baby Got Back training which is now Baby Got Pumping! And hell!!!! It's really hard!!

Same exercices on 4 days with 1 day break in the middle. The difference comes with the reps. I do all the exercices doing 3x12 trying to keep the same weights. 

With that training the objective is to get strong, give a kick back to my metabolism after a cut, remaining at the same body weight to start again a cut in february.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

UPDATE!!

Hi there, I'm getting stronger and bigger, my weight is stabilized around 93KG/94kg. Good training. I can't weight to begin my next cut in february to see the results!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 17, 2011)

*Here I am right now after few weeks of pumping training of Baby Got Back*


----------



## ianbell121 (Dec 18, 2011)

here is my diet plan
Age: 30
Height: 172cm
Weight: 90kg
Lifting: 4yrs
Bf: About 12%

9am
50gm Whole oats
45gm Scoop Protein wpi
3gm Fishoil
10gm Almonds
Carbs: 35gm
Protein: 39gm
Fats: 18gm
Calories: 467

11am
100gm Salmon
200gm Brown rice
70gm Broccoli, Onion, Red Peppers
10gm Almonds
Carbs: 49gm
Protein: 36gm
Fats: 21gm
Calories: 552

1pm
100gm Fillet Steak
180gm Brown Rice
70gm Broccoli, Onion, Red pepper
3gm Fishoil
30gm Almonds
Carbs: 53gm
Protein: 44gm
Fats: 25gm
Calories: 607

3pm
Train 50min

4pm
Meal Replacement
Carbs: 49gm
Protein: 40gm
Fats: 4gm
Calories: 416

6.30pm
100gm Chicken Breast
130gm Brown Rice
70gm Broccoli, Onion, Red pepper
3gm Fishoil
10gm Almonds
Carbs: 33gm
Protein: 25gm
Fats: 13gm
Calories: 323

10pm
45gm Scoop Casein
45gm Scoop Protein wpi
Protein: 80gm

Totals
Carbs: 219gm
Protein: 264gm
Fats: 81gm
Calories: 2661


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL.....

Dont take it badly, but could you create you own topic?????

I saw your location was Paris. Paris in the US or in France?

You should read this : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------

